# Chin pimple



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Does the chin pimple that piranha tend to get from rubbing against the side of a tank eventually go away or is it there for life? Anyone know the answer to this? If it does go away how long does it usually take for one that is maybe about a little bigger than pea size?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

should go away soon if he stops it, if he keeps rubbing then it'll still be there


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

what was the name given for that again...oh yeah "chimple" its not permanant.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, it'll go away. think of it as a blister.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

my rhom has a huge one, bigger than a pea, it's ugly as hell

if only he would stop rubbing against the glass


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

killfishygo - do you think it will eventually go away? or is it going to be ugly forever?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My Manny developed a decent-sized chimple when he snapped out of his shell, but eventuallyi got away again.
Other than adding one tablespoon of salt once every 3-4 water changes (20-30% on average), I did nothing to treat it.

Just be patient: more likely than not it'll go away without intervention.

*_Moved to Diseases, Parasites and Injuries_*


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> killfishygo - do you think it will eventually go away? or is it going to be ugly forever?:rasp:
> [snapback]796675[/snapback]​


actually i think he'll be ugly forever, unless i cut it off









haha jk, i wouldn't do that to him


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Mine has a black patch on his chin from rubbing. Won't they eventually become immune to the effect. Like if you wear uncomfortable shoes that rub, you get hard skin where they rub. Its a bit annoying if they will keep a big wart thing on there chin!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

My biggest caribe has had his since i have had him. He is a good 9 in. Had him almost 2 years. Just depends if they stop bumping into stuff.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a nice powerhead and some dithers will help the chimp go away


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

when i first got my rhom from george it had one then in a couple of months it went away dont worrie,what size tank is he in and how big is he ?


----------

